# Coconut toys...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So today it hit me...(not a coconut-don't laugh) I was looking around and realized how many coconut trees are around here FULL to the brim with coconuts. They are EVERYWHERE...they sell them in the supermarket too but noane buys them when you can just pick some up. SO anyways, I am in need of ideas. I want to make some nice and unique toys for the tiels and the budgies as well. I can get a drill so that's not an issue- just need ideas.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehehe sorry didn't mean to laugh  it just hit ya after all this time  I don't have any good ideas  I am so not good with that stuff  not to mention no coconut trees around here I am sure someone will come up with a few good ones,


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> it just hit ya after all this time


It's _only_ been 13 years since I've lived here.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this sounds weird, but depending on the size of the coconut, you could cut a hole all the way through them and then glue them together, so as to form a tunnel that your birds could crawl through. 
You could also cut them in half, then cut the halves in eights so they form little slices that look like curled up pizza slices. Then drill a hole in the tip and tie some string through the hole and hang them up. This is all I could think of at the moment but I will be thinking, I hope this helps give you an idea.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm thinking of the second idea too... I think doing anything resembling a dark tunnel would just give them a nesting area.. Thanks


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could use a half coconut and drill holes all around the outside to hang beads from (like an octopus).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are somethings you could try to make http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2769095&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2769095&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2769095&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
http://www.birdyboredombusters.com/smalltoys.html
The coconut dinner bell looks like a big hanging bowl.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone- I'll get a few and borrow my dad's drill next time I do there.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I didn't think of them nesting. And by the way be careful when using the drill, I've cut my self so many times using my dad's carpentry tools.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdboykaufman said:


> Yeah I didn't think of them nesting. And by the way be careful when using the drill, I've cut my self so many times using my dad's carpentry tools.



LoL- thanks- I'm sure I would too and that is why I'll talk him into doing it. He fixes everything..lol


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya know if you were feeling really crafty you could drill a two inch whole in them and start selling them on ebay for sugar glider huts people are always looking for them premade and most places over charge... Just an Idea.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a good idea. I could since they are everywhere. I don't think my dad would actually let me have his drill though..


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe your dad could help you like predrill them and you do the rest. Just think thats more money to spoil the babies. Plus if you decide to make toys for the birdies I would be your first costumer


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You could make a fortune out of making toys and selling them  I haven't got any ideas right now, but might post one soon  I just can't think today


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> Plus if you decide to make toys for the birdies I would be your first costumer


I'll rememeber that. lol 
You have a good point...I suppose I could talk him into it... I am his ONLY daughter..hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'll rememeber that. lol
> You have a good point...I suppose I could talk him into it... I am his ONLY daughter..hehe


Don't you love being the only Daughter, I do


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I loved being the only daughter, I was always daddy's little girl  and his favourite ...hehe I miss him


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I loved being the only daughter, I was always daddy's little girl  and his favourite ...hehe I miss him


Sorry Laura...mine's getting old too...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i found theese pictures of coconut toys


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

nic bike said:


> i found theese pictures of coconut toys


They look cute but I'm afraid anything like that would look like a nest to my guys. lol


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this coconut prep instructions 

http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/hints.htm

Here is some I found on Ebay if you mark yours slightly lower than theres and mix and match ideas I bet you could make some good money plus your own birdies would love them

http://search.ebay.com/coconut-bird...romZR40QQssPageNameZRC0023?_trksid=p1638.m120

another idea is to get a cheap or free website to get them out there .. I hope this helps


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! Those are nice links!!! You guys are great..now I just have to go coconut hunting..lol..I have a few in my fridge now but I'm going to wait until next week for my dad to crack them so I can get the water out...I love coconut!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I loved coconut till i found out it was super fattening.  Now i don't want to touch it, lol!!!! 

That was an interesting link on how to prepare a coconut to make toys Sophia! I might have to buy one just to see what i can do.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I might do bits on a string for the tiels with half of one and the other half make it into a hanging octopus like shreddable ...Not sure yet-depends on how much time my dad's willing to spend helping.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

That would be cool. I would love to see piccys when its all done!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> That would be cool. I would love to see piccys when its all done!


But ofcouse.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got a Half a coconut shell tied to my play tree, and we fill it with food, treats, etc 

Also if you go to www.drsfosterandsmith.com they've got some cute toys made of coconuts


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A treat bowl is a good idea! Now if I could only talk my dad into letting me borrow his drill-


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You might need a saw too. Here some people drink the coconut water and call it coconut milk


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> You might need a saw too. Here some people drink the coconut water and call it coconut milk


I like coconut water not the milk...The milk had young pulp -I think that's the difference... Yea..a saw too...we'll see what he says..Going there saturday, maybe I could just get him to do one...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have never tasted it  What does it taste like ??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> I have never tasted it  What does it taste like ??


Coconut water? It's really good for you....umm...can't explain really what it tastes like- more like water then coconut but it's really refeshing. I like it very cold-even a little frozen.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay so I finally talked my dad into using his power tools to help me out when I went there tonight. I got all the parts cut to shape and drilled. I had two coconuts. One half I drilled a hole at the top and some around the edges to hand things like Bea's "octopus" toy idea. The other 1 1/2 I made into small pieces and drilled a hole in each to make some hanging chew toys. I cleaned and let them dry so they are all ready. I might do them tommorrow or I might wait until I go buy some beads Saturday. We'll see.

PS...I have so much coconut now I don't know what to do with it! I frooze most of it- Maybe I'll grate it or something..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see the toys you make with all those pieces!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok..:blush: Here are my first coconut toys http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/post-pictures-diy-toys-you-242p11.html?&highlight=toys


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice toys


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Nice toys


Thanks-the tiels loved the first one but the other one I have to change around.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure they will like it soon enough. If those were in a store here they would probaby be 15 dollars or more :wacko:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Iam sure they will like it soon enough. If those were in a store here they would probaby be 15 dollars or more :wacko:


The tiels like theirs. The other one I have to take apart for safety reasons. 

The prices on toys are crazy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh yes the long strings, mabey some (bird safe) wooden beads would be nice to put on them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Oh yes the long strings, mabey some (bird safe) wooden beads would be nice to put on them.


I bought a pound of beads...LOL...(they'll last me forever) and did the toys over. Posted pics under DIY toys.


----------

